# 🔥🔥🔥Reminder to ALL Tapatalk Users🔥🔥🔥



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Please read 'sticky' thread titled *ATTENTION ALL TAPATALK USERS* at top of market place forum page paying particular attention to this part of the sticky thread:
*Until this issue is resolved..all Tapatalk users wanting to view adds on the Classifieds & Market Place forums need to do so using a browser.*
Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bump


----------

